# R32 GTR Insurance



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey all,

Well I've bought my first gtr on its way from Japan now. Before buying I obviously got a few random quotes to get ideas and they were under 500 quid (32 yrs old, 11yrs nbd and low risk postcode).

The skyline I've bought it's extremely clean, low mileage and modified. So really I don't just want a run of the mill policy that may pay out market value as my car is worth more. 

What specialist companies would people recommended? 

Thanks


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Footman James.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Footman James.


This.

I'm a tiny bit older but paid £250!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends how modified to qualify for classic car insurance


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah was going to ask about classic car insurance. What's normally the age restriction on that. It's fairly modded....wheels, Coilovers, exhaust, recent engine build, oil cooler, etc. Circa 500bhp.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine was 450bhp and too modified to get classic insurance, so unless criteria has changed, you won't be able to cover on a classic policy


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Approx how much did it set you back on the 450bhp?


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Which company offer best deal for classic insurance?


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Had a quote back based on a 92, gtr, declared modded to 500bhp, wheels, Coilovers, exhaust etc. Classic car policy, was only 350 for me.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you pm me details, as I pay nearly double that and I am old!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

i just tried footman james up above there - ended up going with them they were literally 350quid cheaper for me than anywhere else with mods declared, 7000 miles (plenty seeing as i dont commute in it... its all pleasure driving miles!) and numerous other bits like salvage collection, drive to work cover, breakdown cover and a super low excess.. It took a while on the phone but man it saved me 350 quid - no comparison for me :bowdown1:

makes me wish i were a gtroc member now lol... you get an even better discount apparently

ta
ant


----------

